# Newbie! Sloping, Steep asphalt driveway, need blower advice



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

First post and new to any snowblower machine at all!


After a few days of research, it looks as though Ariens and Cub Cadet are the ones mentioned the most. 


Ariens in general look pretty solid but have heard a lot of comments on the Autoturn feature and only working in relatively flat driveways. When there is grade or slope, it sounds like they are a bear to keep going in a straight line. Sounds like the machine needs to be man-handled a lot more. Because of this, I am very hesitant on such a large purchase.


What started my look is the Cub Cadet at Costco for $699.


I went to HD last night and looked at the machines, but was too cold for any salesguy to be present. So I basically moved them around on my own.


Ariens Deluxe 28 (921030), Big and unusually heavy to move around. $1,099. I think this is last years model, but priced the same as:


Ariens Deluxe 28 (921046). Amazingly easier to move around and much more balanced than the 921030. $1,099. Don't know if this is good or not.


Cub Cadet 2x 24. Actually felt nice and looked good overall. $799


SnoTek 24" (920402), nice and light. Felt easier to move around than the Ariens. $649


I don't need to overspend if I don't have to, but my main concern is getting a $1100 machine hauled out there to find out it's a disaster on the steep driveway with side slope to it. Sounds like the Cub Cadet can maintain a straight line better than the Ariens, and I don't know about the SnoTek (other than I know it's made by Ariens, but may not have the autoturn feature).


Advice?


Thanks!


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Which machine to purchase is asked a lot it seems and I'm a newbie. 

IMO it's a personal decision.

Buy by price.
Buy by size depending on area to clean and annual snow fall.
Buy the brand you like.
Buy because the dealer is close and you won't work on it or parts are easy to get.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I will add that buying from a local dealer could help with future needs and support small business. HD will be of no help IMO.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

As with most things, buying at HD is different quality then dealers. The type of drivetrain (hydro/friction) makes a difference on a hill, also power makes a difference, I look for smaller buckets (under 26") and bigger hp (over 8hp [270cc])


-efisher-


----------



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

OK, so I see there is a local Ariens dealer so I'll check them out besides HD. 


The most important concern is the auto turn option on the Ariens and if I'll have problems keeping a straight line.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

ski_me said:


> Advice?


 
Yes, help yourself by helping others: Are you throwing snow in northern Georgia or the Northwest Territories? You make no mention of how long the drive is. Sidewalks to deal with as well?


SnoTek is Ariens' value line.


Heft, when it comes to snow blowers, is considered a benefit.


The newest Ariens have had some modifications made to the AutoTurn system. You'd focus on only the newest models.


Most here will advise against Home Depot and that lot as you will have no one to turn to when you want to make a warranty claim.


----------



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

Location is in the NW part of the county, N Idaho panhandle. The snow I will be dealing with is typically heavier, wet snow that tends to weigh down tree limbs and interrupt power around the whole lake. Getting into the house starts with about 200' of gravel driveway, and then drops down a steep, asphalt grade that is 300' long x 12' wide. No sidewalks.


In addition, my sister lives next door and has a longer driveway, 300' long x 14' wide. Also asphalt with a steep grade, but does not curve around a corner like mine.


I will only look at dealers in the area an not HD/Lowes. Thanks for the heads-up on warranty claims.


I'm in Colorado now and heading up in a week, but there is snow now. Trying to do a little research before heading up and trying to scramble finding a machine on Dec 23rd. All the mothers and girls will be up there before me and I'll start to hear about difficulties getting out of driveway. It makes it very hard to get out if the driveway is not cleared after a snow.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yikes, you're gonna be busy !! That's a lot of ground to cover.


We've got a steep (smooth) drive. It hasn't presented many challenges for the snow throwers over the years. Some might recommend a tracked machine in that setting, but those move way up $$$. The tires on the traditional machines _can_ be fitted with chains. I've got chains and have never used them.


I guess you need to address whether your wife would ever have to run the machine in your absence. The newest machines are EFI and that will be ideal for those who can't deal with chokes and the like. The AutoTurn system makes the machines highly maneuverable but then there's that intimidation factor.


It sounds like you're going to want to focus on something bigger. Ariens has a beautiful 28" SHO, but that's moving well north of your target price.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

BTW, Dan just added this nice video yesterday of a tracked 28" SHO machine:


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/102202-ariens-platinum-28-sho-track.html


----------



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

uberT said:


> Yikes, you're gonna be busy !! That's a lot of ground to cover.
> 
> 
> We've got a steep (smooth) drive. It hasn't presented many challenges for the snow throwers over the years. Some might recommend a tracked machine in that setting, but those move way up $$$. The tires on the traditional machines _can_ be fitted with chains. I've got chains and have never used them.
> ...



Yea, a little dicey with snow on it and our guy who plowed last year has decided not to do residential this year....hence me looking at snow blowers. This is hard because my wife and kids go up a week earlier than me. Last year the power went out for 2 weeks. Generator in garage but hard to explain how to hook it up and maintain when I'm 2000 miles away. Needless to say, frustration was there and I had no control. Once I got there, plugged generator into electrical panel and we were good to go! Wife much happier then.


Now, again with a lot of snow there and more coming, I'm trying to get ahead of the game before rolling in a day before Christmas.


My brother wants to get a big ol' plow and put it on his Tahoe....but those are several thousand dollars. I don't think he realizes that cost.


----------



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

Well those track rigs are expensive! Dang!


Ariens (921039) Platinum Track 28 SHO - $2100, 369cc
Ariens (920022) Compact Track 24 - $1400, 208cc
Cub Cadet 3X™ 26" HD TRAC - $1600, 357cc


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, it's makes a plow-truck look downright affordable!!


----------



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

Finally got word from snow plow guy from last year. It's official, he can't do it. He also said it's too steep for his truck blade to get down both driveways. Suggested I call someone else that has a blade on a 4wheeler and snowblower. This is making it more fun by the minute!


So, even if we pursued the blade on his Tahoe (1999), it might be a little tricky doing the work....especially my driveway. He even said "that blade with the split down the middle would be nice". Well, I'm thinking that's even more expensive! Probably more than what his truck is worth!


Any thoughts/recommendations on the track units? I might have to split the cost with my sister so both of us can benefit....


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

GET A PLOW!!!!!!


-efisher-


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if sis is willing to spend some bucks on the investment.....a tracked ariens or honda would be the way to go. but with that much driveway (s)......its gunna take awhile to clear em ! plows are fast, but in a high snowfall area, you can quickly go from a driveway to a pathway .


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not certain what the right answer is here. A tracked machine is certainly an option, but there are likely alternate solutions that others can offer up for your setting.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

uberT said:


> Yeah, I'm not certain what the right answer is here. A tracked machine is certainly an option, but there are likely alternate solutions that others can offer up for your setting.


imho.....the best option would be an expensive one ! a 4wd compact tractor with a front bucket and chains on the rear. could you get a new 4wd kubota with loader for $20000 down there ? ( a rear mount pto blower would just be a literal pain in the neck for the op !! ):wink:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Is there a machine that can adapt on-the-fly to pavement and gravel?? Would a Honda do that?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

uberT said:


> Is there a machine that can adapt on-the-fly to pavement and gravel?? Would a Honda do that?


the hondas and other tracked machines do have the ability to lift the bucket for uneven terrain, or keep it low for close shaves on hard surfaces. ( from what i read ! )


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

uberT said:


> Is there a machine that can adapt on-the-fly to pavement and gravel?? Would a Honda do that?


Yes it can. And from the way the OP described his driveway(s) I would recommend a tracked 32" model. The HSS928 has been getting a bad rep for clogging but the HSS1332 hasn't and would get the job done a lot faster. If the extra width can save one pass on each driveway that would be a significant time saver. 


I'd also suggest he add a snow cab. It cuts the wind, and blow-back, and shelters you if the weather turns wet. 


For example: Here's my forecast and it sounds like I'll be blowing shallow wet snow in the cold rain. I'll be glad to have the cab: 
Friday Night Cloudy. Snow showers developing after midnight. Low 22F. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 70%. About 2 inches of snow expected.
Saturday Precip. 1-3 in Cloudy with rain and snow early changing to all rain and becoming intermittent late. High 41F. Winds SW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 100%. 1 to 3 inches of snow expected


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, maybe a big Honda is the answer! 


Next question : How far is the nearest dealer ??


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*She's a beauty !!*

*WOW, nearly a dozen Honda retailers in Coeur D'Alene !!*


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a suggestion, talk to your knowledgeable neighbors and see what they recommend. For traction, I personally have been very happy with a tracked machine. (Honda HS1132TA)


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

IMO
Having read all the suggestions I will add this.
ATV with a plow.
I looked at this option.
My neighbor has one, a Honda Foreman. This is the one to have IMO because they are shaft driven, no belts and geared lower than the rest of the Honda Line, plus Honda reliability. When the snow gets to deep or heavy his ATV plow is useless. The ATV is limited on how much snow it can push due to it's weight and traction. He has added weight to the blade to keep it down, changed the front shocks to stiffer ones so the front of the ATV doesn't sag after adding the plow and weights.

He also has a snow blower that is used when the snow is deep. 

Plowing snow means you have to have the space to push it for storage and after it's piled up you're limited on moving it due to the mass, weight and the weather. The weather can warm then freeze and you will not move a pile of snow. The more snow fall the more area for storage.

It will take a while to clear both of the driveways you describe with a blower but you can blow the snow far enough off to the side of the road. 

A vehicle to plow with would be faster, more comfortable, inside with heat but more expensive. You will need a 4 wheel drive of course. Plow trucks are 3/4 ton models because of the heavier frames. The plow attaches to the frame. A plow vehicle will be expensive, most maintenance.

Tractor with a bucket, cost, maintenance but may be the most versatile.

Hope this helps and if anyone can add more info please do.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

As you noted yourself, an ATV plow will not move much snow because of traction, weight and power limits. I don't agree with that as a recommendation. As you noted toward the end of your post, he will need a strong 4WD truck to plow successfully.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I wasn't recommending an ATV, just saying if that's what the OP decides on the Honda Foreman is the one IMO.
Definitely a 3/4 ton 4x4 plow truck IMO.
The OP not living there will mean moving accumulated snow and snow that may have melted and frozen.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

mrfixit said:


> I wasn't recommending an ATV, just saying if that's what the OP decides on the Honda Foreman is the one IMO.
> Definitely a 3/4 ton 4x4 plow truck IMO.
> The OP not living there will mean moving accumulated snow and snow that may have melted and frozen.


If melted and frozen, the only choices are either chemical melting, or heavy (earth moving) equipment. :banghead:


----------



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

Great ideas! I do think I'll have to go and look at the track snowblowers in person. The other idea would be a ATV of some sort with a blade. I was hoping to get a cheaper one and just "go for it" but the slope definitely has me concerned and the comments here are basically reinforcing that concern.


When I get there, I'll go in and visit the Ariens, Cub Cadet and Honda dealer to get their input. My biggest concern is the last 100' or so down the asphalt driveway. I did go out in the fall in a rental vehicle and a small scuff of snow covered the driveway. Even after several running starts, I could not get that front wheel drive vehicle up the road. Fortunately my wife was there with the 3/4 suburban, so we hooked it up and it chugged right up with the rental. That's my fun.


Appreciate everything guys. Especially all the high dollar ideas (tractor, 3/4 ton Truck.....)


----------



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

OK, been a few weeks because they are all out of machines here! I called up the local Ariens dealer and he said all his machines are gone. They ran out several weeks ago and they decided it would take too long to order in new ones.....so look elsewhere. He suggested going to Lowes or HD and see what they had. I said I was wanting to buy through a dealer and he appreciated it, but said I'm still OK going to Lowes (across the street).

So off I went. Found a 28 Deluxe on line and ordered it. Spoke with the guy and he thought a few days and it should be in. Next day he followed up and said, well, they're all out everywhere and it was coming from the factory....end on January delivery 

I look around and found a Lowes in Wenatchee (200 miles away) and they transferred it over! 

So, I head home with the new machine a few days later!

First impression, great! It has no problem doing both driveways and traction is no problem. It does jump around when it hits things, but overall, a great machine.

It feels solid, and runs smooth. Happy with purchase and think it's the right size. My only complaint really is the auto-turn. I do have to wrestle with it if it's not just untouched snow. Any ice or clumps below that disrupt the smooth glide, causes it to turn briefly. I then have to re-adjust. I have adjusted the skid wheels so the scraper is 1/8" up, but still jumps around. Not too bad, but enough I certainly notice it and feel it in my forearms after doing both driveways.

I'll try and add some Poly skids and see it that will help.

Honda's were at least another $1000 and I couldn't justify. Husky's looked decent but Lowes guy said they missed it this year and they've had a lot of broken ones returned (3 for one customer!) So I think the Ariens is the safest bet.

Thanks all!


----------



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

Pictures


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Cool. 

How steep is this hill? I really curious to hear how those wheels & tires do throughout the winter.


----------



## ski_me (Dec 15, 2016)

So put on the new poly skids...way better! It slides down the driveway and was able to drive it with one hand for part of the time. One thing I learned, once the auger is moving and drive engaged, I can let go of the auger lever and just drive with the gear drive lever only. That way, I can move the chute around while still moving! I'm sure a lot of folks probably know that but it's new to me. There were a few jumping around things but 80-90% improvement and my forearms aren't sore. I even did the dirt roadway and the long, dirt road too! Much happier now.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The photo with the house in view it makes the best reference to the slope you are dealing with. The others don't really give you an indication of what is level.








Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## FredTaylor (Jan 10, 2017)

I think getting in touch with paving contractors will solve your query. They are experiences and have full knowledge about asphalt paving. Professional driveway pavers near long island offers various services and I have heard good thing about them.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Congrats on the new unit. Definitely make friends with your dealer as HD won't be of any help. Might be worth throwing a weight kit and getting a couple extra shear pics to keep on hand.

Ariens Parts - ProPartsDirect


----------

